# Period due in a week, breasts not sore.. :/



## babalon

Hi,

Me and my bf are light heartedly (not using anything) trying for a baby and my period is due next weekend. Usually i get very sore fuller breasts about 2 weeks before i'm due on, but so far i've not, they aren't sore at all. I'm also getting quite heavy white creamy discharge and been having this for a couple of weeks or so which is also strange as i don't usually get as much as i'm getting.

Two weeks ago i experienced EWCM therefore i assumed i would get sore breasts that weekend as i normally do but i didn't. It could mean that i haven't ovulated i suppose BUT i've been told by the doctor that my blood tests (21 day progesterone) that i had a few mths ago would indicate i wasn't ovulating, even if i wasn't and didn't ovulate this month i ALWAYS get sore breasts ovulating or not.

Has anyone experienced this and then found out they were pregnant? x


----------



## BettieB

babalon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my bf are light heartedly (not using anything) trying for a baby and my period is due next weekend. Usually i get very sore fuller breasts about 2 weeks before i'm due on, but so far i've not, they aren't sore at all. I'm also getting quite heavy white creamy discharge and been having this for a couple of weeks or so which is also strange as i don't usually get as much as i'm getting.
> 
> Two weeks ago i experienced EWCM therefore i assumed i would get sore breasts that weekend as i normally do but i didn't. It could mean that i haven't ovulated i suppose BUT i've been told by the doctor that my blood tests (21 day progesterone) that i had a few mths ago would indicate i wasn't ovulating, even if i wasn't and didn't ovulate this month i ALWAYS get sore breasts ovulating or not.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and then found out they were pregnant? x

I always get sore breasts with AF. Whenever I found out that I was pregnant I had no symptoms at all, but then 4 days later I got the cramping and the sore breasts!

Periods are a weird thing. Symptoms can mean pms or PG, every woman is different and its really hard to tell if you are PG just by symptoms. I would say try your best not to think too much into it and just relax and if you're late take a test! :)


----------



## sassytwinmum

Hi there...this is my first post here...I have always gotten sore bbs the day of or the day after ovulation, I am now 5DPO with nothing at all...had some cramping today, but thats gone for now too...hubby n I have been TTC since september last year, and every month i get so upset that it hasn't happened yet...I'm trying not to think about it, but its so hard...n its really not working if I am on here is it now haha

[/QUOTE]



Periods are a weird thing. Symptoms can mean pms or PG, every woman is different and its really hard to tell if you are PG just by symptoms. I would say try your best not to think too much into it and just relax and if you're late take a test! :)[/QUOTE]

so so true, but so so hard

good luck :dust:


----------



## babalon

Lets hope its good news for us both. I've been trying nearly a year. Good luck x


----------



## Xangel

Hey girls,

My husband and I started trying for our second about 8 months ago. Got a bfp last month but ended up bleeding at 5 weeks with hcg levels at 7. Obviously it didn't hold, so waiting once again this month with af due tomorrow. I also have not gotten sore bb's. What is funny is that the same thing happened with my son, no breast tenderness! However,i am feeling the pre-af headaches :(. I did want to share that I have always gotten sore bb's a week or so before af except when I got peg with my son. Don't know if its a sure fire sign, but hope it turns out good for you.


----------



## babalon

Hi, sorry to hear about your loss. I am hoping it is a sign for me, as i always get sore bbs prior to af, and it just seem strange to not jave them. I should be due on tomorrow or saturday, if i dont run over so i'm hoping. Thank you for replying :) and good luck xx


----------



## maz77

Hi Babalon, 

Exactly the same is happening with me. I ALWAYS get sore bbs before AF - a good 5 days before. Instead they have grown and ermmmm stuck out a bit more (TMI sorry) even now when AF is now due - nothing, but also BFN (grrrr) 

lets hoping its good news for us both - lots of :dust: to you xx


----------



## babalon

Well i was due on today (going by last months cycle) and nothing as of yet. I generally come on in the morning. I've still not got my usual sore bbs, but have been having a few faint crampy/stomach ache feeling as though i'm going to come on. I also checked my cervical position as minging as that is lol and its very high and unreachable and soft. Really hope its good news for us both, keep me updated :) x


----------



## s2702

So bablon, have you tested yet? Really hope for you that you get your BFP....

I'm in a similar situation but am not due on till next Sunday. I'm on progesterone though which means that I normally get real sore boobs as soon as I start taking it which has been a week now. I'm really confused...I don't "feel" like I'm pregnant though....we shall see. 

Let us know though.....


----------



## babalon

Ive tested 3 times al negative, but only tested once during the morning, the others were after. But, i've just noticed some brown discharge when i went to the loo so i think af is on her way!! :( Sooo gutted.... i don't suppose this could be implantation either could it? Good luck to you, think i'm out again :( x


----------



## s2702

maybe it is implantation ?!?! don't count yourself out till the witch arrives! 

:dust: to you ..... for now or for next month :) Chin up!


----------



## babalon

It was a false alarm for me, not having sore bbs meant nothing different for me this month :( I haad my af today, so god knows whats going on with me , sooo gutted xx


----------



## s2702

I'm sorry babalon - at least now you're on a new journey, a new opportunity.....FX'd for this cycle!


----------



## airotciv

babalon said:


> It was a false alarm for me, not having sore bbs meant nothing different for me this month :( I haad my af today, so god knows whats going on with me , sooo gutted xx

I don't think it's meant anything different for me either, negative test this morning *gutted* xxx


----------



## Xangel

Sorry to hear about the :witch:.. She came for me as well this month! On to a new cycle with lots more hope!


----------

